# 3 Teilnehmer mit gleicher Profibus-Adresse an einer CPU



## Maxl (25 August 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Wir projektieren derzeit eine Anlage, mit 3 identischen Werkzeugen. Als zentrale Steuerung kommt eine Sinumerik 840D mit PLC317-2DP zum Einsatz. An jedem der 3 Werkzeuge ist eine ET200S aufgebaut, welche per Profibus an der 317er hängt.
Der Kunde fordert jetzt, dass die 3 Werkzeuge beliebig zueinander vertauschbar sind - und die E/A-Beschriftung bei allen Werkzeugen gleich ist. Außerdem ist dem Anlagenbediener natürlich nicht zumutbar, nach jedem Werkzeugwechsel die Profibus-DIP-Schalter an der ET200 einzustellen - daher werden alle Werkzeuge auf die gleiche Profibus-Adresse eingestellt.

Die erste Idee war jetzt, einen Profibus Slave/Master-Gateway von Anybus einzusetzen (http://www.hms-networks.de/products/anybusx/AnyBus-X_Profibus-M_Profibus-S.htm). Der Kunde will jetzt aber nur Siemens-Komponenten zulassen, wodurch die Anybus-Lösung wieder ausscheidet.

Als letzte Lösung bleibt uns derzeit nur noch, im Schaltschrank 3 zusätzliche CPUs + DP/DP-Koppler einzubauen, welche die E/As schaufeln.

Nun meine Frage: kennt jemand eine Lösung, die ähnlich wie der Anybus-Gateway funktioniert, aber auf dem Siemens steht?

IE/PB-Link ist leider nicht möglich, da die Sinumerik kein Profinet bietet, 3 zusätzliche CP342-5 möchte ich ebenfalls nicht einsetzen, da die Kombination CP - Sinumerik meist problematisch ist und die E/A-Adressen der Werkzeuge dann unterschiedlich sind.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## seeba (25 August 2006)

Hoffentlich bezahlt er dir das alles. 

 (Sorry für den unkonstruktiven Beitrag)


----------



## Maxl (25 August 2006)

seeba schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bezahlt er dir das alles.


Nein, muss er auch nicht.
Die erste Anlage wurde ursprünglich mit 5 CPUs (1 Zentrale, Sinumerik-PLC, je 1 pro Werkzeug) kalkuliert. In der Zwischenzeit ist es die vierte ähnliche Anlage. Die Sinumerik-PLC (314er) wurde immer als DP-Slave an der Zentrale betrieben - nun ist dies bei der Sinumerik 314er nicht mehr möglich, sondern nur bei der 317er. Da wir mit der ganzen Schnittstellenthematik sowieso nicht sehr glücklich waren, wurde nun das Konzept komplett umgekrempelt.



seeba schrieb:


> (Sorry für den unkonstruktiven Beitrag)


Kein Problem - wenigstens eine Antwort


----------



## thomass5 (26 August 2006)

Hallo,

mal ne Frage zum genauen Verständniss.

Die Werkzeuge sind nicht gleichzeitig im Einsatz also auch nicht gleichzeitig 2 ET200 mit gleicher Adresse?

Also wenn die CPU nicht in Stop geht wenn beim Werkzeugwechsel mal gar kein Teilnehmer mit dieser Adresse am Bus ist kann doch jedes Werkzeug auf die gleiche Adresse eingestellt sein und dieser Teil des Buses Steckbar? an einem eigenen Zweig am Repeater hängen Oder?
Mit 2 Zusätzlichen Eingängen kann mann dann noch die Werkzeugnummer codieren wenn mann es denn braucht.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## andre (26 August 2006)

Hallo,
ich verstehe das auch nicht so ganz. Wenn die Werkzeuge alle identisch sind und gegeneinander vertauschbar, dann ist doch wohl immer nur ein Werkzeug an der Maschine. Dann kann doch jedes Werkzeug die gleiche DP-Adresse haben und auch die gleichen E/A-Adressen. In der CPU wird die Station nur einmal parametriert. Ein Werkzeug sollte doch immer an der Maschine sein, welches ist doch egal.

Gruß Andre


----------



## thomass5 (28 August 2006)

Hallo,

oder sollen die 3 Werkzeuge gleichzeitig im Einsatz sein an verschiedenen Arbeitsplätzen und zwichen den "Arbeitsplätzen" getauscht werden können?

Wenn es nicht viele E/A Signale sind kann man ja auch mal auf die Segnungen der Bustechnik verzichten und die ET200 nicht auf dem Werkzeug anordnen dondern am "Arbeitsplatz" und die E/A Steckbar gestalten ( kommt auf den jeweiligen Aufwand an, 1 oder 2 Worte sollten eigentlich noch vertretbar sein bei den genannten Alternativen.Oder?)

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Maxl (28 August 2006)

thomass5 schrieb:


> sollen die 3 Werkzeuge gleichzeitig im Einsatz sein an verschiedenen Arbeitsplätzen und zwichen den "Arbeitsplätzen" getauscht werden können?


Genau so ist es. Es handelt sich um 4 bis 5 gleiche Werkzeuge, welche auf maximal 3 Arbeitsplätze aufgebaut werden können (Der Wechsel erfolgt binnen einer Stunde - 2 Harting-Stecker, Hydraulik, Pneumatik usw ist alles gesteckt)



thomass5 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht viele E/A Signale sind kann man ja auch mal auf die Segnungen der Bustechnik verzichten und die ET200 nicht auf dem Werkzeug anordnen dondern am "Arbeitsplatz"


Bei der ersten Anlage war es so gelöst, jedoch ist die ET200S nun vom Kunden vorgegeben - er stellt ja auch die Werkzeuge bei. (Abgesehen davon handelt es sich um 24 Hydraulikventile, 20 Schalter, 18 Thermoelemente und 8 analoge Dreckmessdosen - hier ist die ET200S schon ok)

Die Profibus Slave-Master Kopplung ist also unbedingt notwendig.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## ChristophD (29 August 2006)

Hi,

unterscheiden sich die die einzelnen ET200 vom Ausbau her (sprich Baugruppen anordnungen)?

Wenn ja, dann müsstest du drei getrennte Projekte auf der Steuerung hinterlegen, da sich ja die HWKonfig unterscheidet.

Wenn nicht, also die ET200 alle identisch sind, dann brauchst du nur drei verschiedene Programme/Bausteine in der Steuerung und ein übergeordneten Taskmanager, welchem mitgeteilt wird welches Werkzeug jetzt dranhängt und welches Programm dafür laufen muss.

Dann reicht eigentlich ein unkompliziertes ziehen/stecken der Komponenten und das setzen einer Variable für den Taskmanager.

Hatte sowas mal vor langer Zeit gemacht, dort wurde die Werkzeugidentifikation über eine DI Baugruppe gelöst.
In der ET200 steckte als erstes eine DI Baugruppe, welche fest beschaltet war und über dieses Muster konnte  das Werkzeug dan identifiziert werden.

Danach lief dann eben das entsprechende Teilprogram in der Steuerung ab.

Geht natürlich nur, wenn die HWKonfig der Et200 für alle Werzeuge gleich ist.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Maxl (29 August 2006)

ChristophD schrieb:


> unterscheiden sich die die einzelnen ET200 vom Ausbau her (sprich Baugruppen anordnungen)?
> Wenn ja, dann müsstest du drei getrennte Projekte auf der Steuerung hinterlegen, da sich ja die HWKonfig unterscheidet.


Sorry, aber das hilft mir nicht weiter, da dieses Vorgehen von 1 CPU ausgeht, an der gleichzeitig nur 1 ET200S betrieben wird.

Ich habe aber 1 CPU und 3 ET200S mit identischem Aufbau. Die 3 ET200S haben dieselbe Profibusadresse und müssen GLEICHZEITIG an dieser CPU betrieben werden.


----------



## afk (29 August 2006)

Vielleicht eine etwas verwegene Idee (bin eben nur ein PC-Programmierer ):

Jede ET200S bekommt eine eigene PB-Adresse, und die Identifikation des Arbeitsplatzes, an dem Sie sich befindet, erfolgt über einen auf der Arbeitsplatzseite codierten Steckverbinder, der auf Eingänge der ET200S geht.

In Deinem Programm mußt Du dann allerdings mit Pointern auf die EAs arbeiten oder die EAs entsprechend umkopieren, da dann ja nicht mehr von der PB-Adresse bestimmt wird, an welchem Arbeitsplatz sich das Werkzeug gerade befindet.

Ob sich diese Idee mit der SPS umsetzen läßt mußt Du wissen ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## Maxl (29 August 2006)

afk schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine etwas verwegene Idee
> Jede ET200S bekommt eine eigene PB-Adresse, und die Identifikation des Arbeitsplatzes, an dem Sie sich befindet, erfolgt über einen auf der Arbeitsplatzseite codierten Steckverbinder, der auf Eingänge der ET200S geht.


So abwegig ist diese Idee gar nicht. Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Nur sehe ich dabei ein paar Problemchen auf mich zukommen
- die maximale Anzahl Werkzeuge muss bekannt sein - und beim Aufbau der ET200S muss der Werkzeughersteller aufpassen + eine minimale Werkzeugverwaltung des Kunden ist notwendig - also prinzipiell denkbar
- der Kunde muss davon sich davon überzeugen lassen (wird wohl das größte Problem werden)
- die Codierung muss so ausgeführt werden, dass ein Leitungsbruch ohne Folgen bleibt (sprich: wenn eine Codierbrücke bricht, wird der Werkzeugcode ungültig)

Ich hätte da selber noch eine Idee. Statt der IM151-1 (DP-Slave Anschaltung) wird eine IM151-7 CPU mit Masteranschaltung verwendet. Diese dient dann zum E/A-schaufeln und kommuniziert über einen DP/DP-Koppler mit der Master-CPU
Leider hat das ganze auch einen Nachteil: Ich komme auf diese CPU nicht mehr do mir nix dir nix online - und auf jedem Werkzeug ist eine CPU notwendig, was ja eigentlich vermieden werden soll.


Nun nochmals die Frage:
Gibt es von Siemens nicht irgendeinen DP-Slave/DP-Master-Koppler, der so ähnlich funktioniert wie der IE/PB-Link, nur dass halt nicht eine PNIO-Slave/DP-Master sondern eine DP-Slave/DP-Master Kopplung gemacht wird? Wenn Anybus das kann, dann sollte doch auch Siemens dazu in der Lage sein, oder????

mfg
Maxl


----------

